# Found a not-so-baby-injured pigeon



## guner7 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am seeking for advice for the pigeon found on the street.

It has nearly 2 weeks since I found her and presently she eat and dump well.

She flapped her wing a lot sometimes so I think she needed to stretch and wanted some exercise. I release her at least one time a day either at our backyard or tennis court of my apartment. 

Here's what I did so far:
As the vet told me she still a baby bird with not-so-matured wing, she can't eat on her own. However, after the 3rd day she was here I tried pouring some rice in front of her and she has not hesitate at all get over and poke the rice. Watching the excitement of her by poking the rice is something really moved me.

And until today, she can fly like 2 feet high by her own but in just a few second before make her landing. Often I did something like herding and chase her to make her fly, and also let her standing on my hand about 2 feet high from the ground, then release her and she will make the landing. 

Often, she seems tired that she would sit and rest after the exercise. Am I push her too much for that?

My concern is, 
1) Am I doing something correctly, to train her to fly, or they don't actually need to train to fly?
2) She seems progressing in her flying capability, what/when/how do I do to make sure she can really fly with the flock to survive?

I can post her picture and video if it is needed to determine how young she is. 

Thank you and I appreciated for your input.

Ps. There's a flock of pigeon around my area.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping the little one.

Can you post a picture of the youngster, so we can check the age? Pigeons fledge between 4 to 6 weeks of age or longer in the wild.

What are you feeding her? Pigeons should eat a good pigeon seed mix(not rice) to provide the nutrients they need. Put the seed in a nice small deep spill proof bowl and let her practice eating 24/7, especially when she is hungry. Then hand feed until she gets good at eating well on her own.

She should not be getting tired so quickly, perhaps extra nutrition will help or maybe there is a health issue. Make sure the bird gets some calcium/D3.

Please don't let her practice fly outside, the bird is a sitting duck for a predator attack. Allow the bird to practice in an enclosed porch or empty room.*


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

If she is too young by the vet to eat on her own she should NOT be foreced to try to fly prematurely, babies are heavy and not meant to fly until THEY are ready, so just leave her be, dont put her outside at all to fly at this stage she is a sitting duck for predators, she needs to learn to fly ON her own IN a safe enclosed place before you decide to try to release her THEN you have to do a soft release, google what that means. And or if too tame, find her a home where she will be safe in a coop if you dont want to keep her.

Stop the flying lessons now as they are premature and not needed, they know how to fly by 30 days or so. It is natural for them ,they do however have to learn how to fly WELL and out maneouver hawks and other predators. Simple job for you is to feed her well, keep her safe, give her water and she will let you know when its time to go if at all, thanks.


----------



## guner7 (Aug 16, 2015)

Here are some pictures of her.

https://drive.google.com/folderview...RKbjQ1THIwSTRtOUx1dzNzaFdrMFhNSVU&usp=sharing

Currently I am feeding her the seed by putting in a small bowl where she can eat on her own, I always add the seed when it is empty. 

Also a small bowl of water mix with the powder (gave by vet not sure if it is calcium as mentioned) however she seems like not getting the hang of drinking on her own. That being said, she would put her whole beak into the water and then came out instantly. It happened when I had her a full bowl of water.

There's only one time she drank on her own when I had her a 1/4 bowl of water. So, should I leave her a bowl of full or just a portion of water let her practice? Or should I continue to feed her with syringe for water?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Taking her outside is dangerous, as eventually she may fly off to where you can't reach her, before she is even ready to be released. Let her fly inside when she is ready. She will learn to do that on her own.
She shouldn't be eating seed until she knows how to drink. A small crock of water a couple of inches deep would be good. Gently dip her beak into it, but not over the nostrils. Eventually she will do that. Giving water to a bird with a syringe is dangerous, as you could aspirate her. And yes, she does need calcium and D3. Can you ask the vet what is in the powder?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I wouldn't be trying to fly him/her. It will fly when it is ready inside or out. Unless you plan on releasing it I wouldn't risk having it flying outside. It is young yet judging from how its feathers haven't come in around the beak. Give it time flying is exhausting for young birds. CBL has said some vital info as well as jay.. Please take their posts into consideration.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree that your bird is too young to be flying. Just protect and feed him or her and give water indoors please. Thanks! He or she is a cutie.


----------



## guner7 (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes I am taking in every advice for her best and it would be meaningless if release without assure that she could make in the wild by stand on her own feet.

Jay, what should I feed her if she shouldn't be eating seed by now?

I would acquire the vet for the ingredient of the powder and try to dip her beak into water exercise.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would teach her to drink water by dipping her beak as I mentioned several times a day until she did drink.


----------



## guner7 (Aug 16, 2015)

No problemo.

I will keep everyone posted.
Thank you for your concern and helpful advice.


----------



## guner7 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi everyone, it's been a while.
So I am wondering how can I determine if she has full-grown feather?

Here is her latest photo.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxfnUgBpgVT-R0pnV1lFM3c5bm8

I have seen other pigeon in the flock but their wing didn't appear to have the bone highlighted in yellow in the photo. Based on that can we determine if they have full-grown feather on their wings already?

Other than that those pigeon has orange irides, is that indicate an adult pigeon or..?

Currently she is flying indoor and I can see she has acquired some skills already. I would let her out 3-4 times a day for about 15-20 minutes. Shall I continue her food for 24/7 or start to reduce it and let she learn to peck on the ground when she is allow to be outside of the cage?

I'd took her to the flock with confined her in a cage, which is made of hardware cloth where she can sees other and peck the food on the ground. She seemed agitated, and wanted to join other I guess, and will never settle to be calm. The exercise is about 15-30 minutes.

And what about bath? I use this to get rid of the mites on her.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxfnUgBpgVT-VmVNTmNVZm1YTnM


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Still not ready to be released, feathers are still not full, even flights won't be strong enough to escape from the predators. Will need some more time until she flies completely well and shows full feather growth. 
You can continue taking him to outside in cage so could recognize the place and the flock and survive when released but only if not tamed, if too tamed she will need to be rehomed. 
For baths, you can keep water in a large dish around 2-3 inches deep so she can try to take bath when needed. They love to bathe.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird. Hope you will not release her until she's ready.


----------



## guner7 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Here is the update of her latest photo.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxfnUgBpgVT-V2xWNm42Wk9fV1U&usp=sharing

Because of the raining season and limited time, I've only started taking her out to the flock for about one week from now. She is getting more calm, pecking food on the ground while others doing it, and flapped her wing to escape (in the cage) if the flock take off when I startled them.

How long I should continue doing this so that she could acclimate to the outside weather and adequate socialize with the flock, also remember the place?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Is their anything wrong with her chin feathers? Isn't much clear in pic but could you pls post a clear pic of chin from front. 
You are doing great for her soft release. Hope she isn't tamed and have fear of humans?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree with kiddy, the chin feathers look abnormal. You might have to treat for canker.


----------



## guner7 (Aug 16, 2015)

I have post her chin picture snapped from front. Please click the previous link once again.

If she are not so afraid to human, what can we do then? Of course I am not talking about abusing or harming her.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes she has bald patch at chin area. Everywhere else she is fully feathered. That is a symptom of canker and she should be treated for it. Metronidazole is a medicine to treat if you can get it. 
If she is a tame bird and doesn't fear of humans, it won't be safe to release her. She should have fear for humans as well as other predators.


----------



## guner7 (Aug 16, 2015)

I had to ask, what form is the med should I get?

Cause the avian supplies is somewhat limited and not very much has to offer at my local place.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Metronidazole in tablet form will be better to give. If you can get human medicines without prescription there, you can buy metronidazole from human drug store 200 or 250 mg whatever you get. A common brand name is Flagyl. Though it comes under different names in different countries. Be sure the content should be only metronidazole and no other medicines in it.


----------



## guner7 (Aug 16, 2015)

I got the tablet form in 200mg from drug store. 

How much is the dosage shall be giving her daily?
Feed her with syringe?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

How old do you think she is?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

OK by seeing her pic, she is almost 2 months old I think. You can break the tablet into 6 equal pieces and give one piece once in a day down the throat by opening her beak. You don't have to use the syringe. 
Just open her beak and put the medicine in and slide towards back side and release the beak. She will swallow. Medicate her for 7 days.


----------



## guner7 (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh you got me..

The time I brought her home she is able to flapped her wing already. Good guess is she must had fell down from the tree by just started learning how to fly..

And she with me for about 2 month and over.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes doesn't make much difference, could be a week or two elder/younger. Medicate with the same dosage. It will be easy to be broken in 6 equal pieces. So 33 mg would be ok for her. Medicate her for a week.


----------



## guner7 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you for your info Kiddy.

I was able to feed her perfectly with your method just right. 

There's one more thing I needed to highlight, that is my country is now suffering the haze pollution weather due to the jungle fire from the neighbour country.

The index of the breathing air is now reach the unhealthy level where a face mask would be needed when go outside. 

Will she be alright if release under this environment given she still a youngster?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I recommend you not release the pigeon. You stated earlier that she is not afraid of humans. She should fear them. If you release her someone might take advantage of that and kill her.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree, the pigeon is socialized to people and would likely not survive if released.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

To answer your question, if the air is that bad for people, then it is much worse for birds. They have a very sensitive respiratory system. Much more sensitive than ours.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

guner7, first of all you are treating her for canker so can't think of releasing her till treatment is over. 
Secondly, pls do not release her until breathing air comes to normal. 
Third point is if she is tamed, less likely to survive in wild. If she is not tamed, will have to go for soft release when the conditions permit.


----------



## guner7 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone for so concerning this little one. I asked about the poor air so that I can have an answer to my doubt in advance.

Sure I won't release her until the canker is treated.

For the tame part, I am restricting myself as much as not to make any contact with her when not necessary (except cleaning her cage).

Also when letting her out from the cage for stretching and flying I don't give much of affection like I did before. 

At last, I tried to make him fear me (I hope) by hitting the cage with stick when she was inside, softly to moderately in a minute or two. She was trying to dodge in any way she could. Apart from that, I couldn't figure out what way could be best to make her fear for human. Please correct me if I am so wrong..

Well, I think I should explain my concern to why I need to release her anyway.

I have two dogs and I can't say if I am an animal lover but I would offer my help to them when it is needed wherever it is within my reach. My wife too is love to help. However she has a sensitive skin where a little dust or tiny germs will irritate her for day, or even longer.

Though she have had some irritation when I let the youngster roam inside the house, but she has been patient and still let me do it. It was just some complains and verbal fight when all these hit her limit.

I am not airing my frustration, instead, just wanted to let everyone here I believe are trying to help this little one as mush as possible, to understand better the situation I am in.

I will keep you posted about her canker and the air quality here.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Suggest you post an ad on the adoption forum here for the bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please don't scare the bird by hitting the cage. You are trying to cure canker. That will stress her out and make her worse. Scaring her isn't the way to do it.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

guner7, pls don't take anything otherwise. Even I have inclination towards releasing them if they aren't tame. So if you do limit your contact with her and keep doing it for some time, then note how does she treat you. 
Don't scare her of course, just give her time that way then see how it goes. Because you think for her better, I am sure you will do what is required. If you find she is still tame, try to get her adopted by someone else go for soft release. 
Again, no offenses pls. Just advising what is right for her, for you and your wife


----------



## guner7 (Aug 16, 2015)

I stopped hitting the cage and scare her no more since the last post.

Her chin still bald however seems having a little improvement. Should I keep the mediation going on?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If she is eating and drinking normally with metronidazole, you can extend the treatment for 10 days, stop after then, but if she is showing any symptoms like nausea or lack of appetite, you can stop treating her in 7-8 days. 

Feathers may take some time to appear after treatment.


----------



## guner7 (Aug 16, 2015)

I got the tablet form in 200mg each. 

How much is the dosage shall be giving her daily?
Feed her with syringe?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

50 mg once daily. Quarter the tablets and feed her 1/4 tablet one time daily.
Open her beak and put it in over the tongue to the back of her throat. Close her beak and let her swallow.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

guner7 said:


> I got the tablet form in 200mg each.
> 
> How much is the dosage shall be giving her daily?
> Feed her with syringe?


Metronidazole? You said you got it earlier and probably you were treating her?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> 50 mg once daily. Quarter the tablets and feed her 1/4 tablet one time daily.
> Open her beak and put it in over the tongue to the back of her throat. Close her beak and let her swallow.



Jay, she is around 2.5 months so I think 1/6 will be sufficient?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Somewhere between 30 and 50 mg would be okay. Have you tried cutting a tablet like that? You can quarter a tablet, and you can halve that. But then you only have 25 mg. 
You could quarter the tablet, then shave a little bit off of that, just a bit, but not much, and that would be between 30 and 40 mg. Just toss what you shave off.


----------

